# Sherwood rv-4080r user manual wanted



## mickinblack (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello to one and all.
I was recently given a Sherwood-4080 amp,its awsome but what i now need is the user manual for it,I have looked high and low on the net but just carnt find it,Does anyone here have this manual or do they no were i could get a dcopy.Id be most happy with any help

Mick


----------

